# Choosing a Breeder, and an acceptable price for a puppy



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you haven't already done so, spend a lot of time reading through the stickies and posts on the 'finding a breeder' board. It's worth the effort. The going rate from a hobby breeder with carefully bred and raised puppies from a pedigree of full health clearances is going to be upwards of $2,000 in your region. The clearances help stack the odds in your favor that your puppy will get the best odds of not having debilitating, painful joint disorders or heart or eye issues. It's not a guarantee but it's giving you better odds off a healthy, happy puppy. Breeders who show their dogs in some venue and raise puppies carefully with love, attention and socialization will charge more for their puppies then someone who is not doing clearances and not doing any special research and effort for raising them with every advantage. If you divide the cost of your pet over the life span of the dog it ends up being the best deal you've ever made to get a great breeder who supports you for the life of the puppy and does everything possible to ensure good health, mentally and physically. 

If you read through the club website and make notes it's easier to understand the health clearances that an ehtical breeder should be getting on dogs before breeding them. The more informed you are, the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by a less than ethical breeder who cuts corners at the expense of the dogs. 

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/more-topics-before-you-buy/

www.grca.org

If you get the registered names of the parents of a litter, someone here can help you verify clearances. A good breeder will be happy to discuss clearances with you and explain and should be proud of the effort she's put into her dogs.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you, I’ve already started reading through the information you’ve suggested. 
Is it acceptable to post links to breeders we are considering on this site? To get any opinions or concerns? 
For the good of us and the dog, I want to make the best choice possible here.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

rider77 said:


> Thank you, I’ve already started reading through the information you’ve suggested.
> Is it acceptable to post links to breeders we are considering on this site? To get any opinions or concerns?
> For the good of us and the dog, I want to make the best choice possible here.


Yes, you can post links to breeders and ask for opinions. You can't breeder bash, so people can't really say a lot of negative things, but they can at least tell you if the dogs have been appropriately health tested at the very least. Of course, if someone does have something negative to say about a breeder you ask about, they can always PM you with information.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank You 

A friend of a friend had this suggestion. One month health guarantee. Not any type of puppy mill that I’ve been able to dig up so far. Still researching. 

https://www.puppyfind.com/view_list...707261&country=&state=&page=1&order_by=&back=

And I contacted this one today. Females are coming into heat and puppies should be born in September/October. Deposited being taken already. 

http://www.dsgoldendelights.com

If you have a negative experience and would rather not post it in the open, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You might be interested in reading previous threads regarding the breeder you found:

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co.../91458-you-wont-believe-we-still-shocked.html

If you are able to provide registered names for the parents, we can help verify clearances. I'm afraid you will not have full clearances on puppies that are listed on PUppy Find for several hundred dollars.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Deposits are often put on planned litters, 6 months to a year in advance. A 6 month health guarantee on a puppy says nothing about hips, eyes, and other problems that may shorten the life or health and happiness of your dog down the road. This breed can have a lot of health problems and getting healthy parents and grandparents hopefully will stack the odds in your favor 

$2000 for a healthy puppy sure beats paying 2000 on Vet bills later. It’s no guarantee, but it does help to be able to see if parents and grandparents were healthy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello from another Delawarean 

Ds Golden Delights is pretty notorious for producing puppies with hip issues. The thread Nolefan linked is a good thread to read through. I help out at a dog training facility, and in our last puppy class, we had a golden puppy from Ds. He was a pretty boy and he had a good temperament, but he walked a little odd. Honestly, I don't know if it was me reading too much into it, knowing Ds reputation. But I was talking to my trainer about the breeder, and she told me that her parents (or someone related to her) had gotten a puppy from there and the dog was diagnosed with pretty severe hip dysplasia by 6 months.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you guys for the opinions and insight. This is exactly why I came here. 
Hardest thing about all this is trying to explain to the kids that a good puppy takes time to find.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

aesthetic, I see your from Newark. I’m actually working there today. 
I live just south of Dover, about 15 minutes from the south Dover toll plaza.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

While yes, you want a family dog, it's worth the investment up front to find a reputable breeder. We paid over $2000 for our most recent pup. 

Someone else I know paid $600 for their family pet, because they didn't think it was necessary to go to a breeder who did all the clearances. 

This week he just had $4000 hip surgery for severe hip dysplasia. So, he's become an even more expensive family pet. Of course, they'll do anything for him, they adore him, as they should. But in the end, they really haven't "saved" anything. Unfortunately, they also did not get pet insurance for him when they brought him home, which could have covered much of that surgery. 

He happens to be the full brother (from a different litter, two years later) of my oldest boy, who we dodged a bullet with. Our boy does have mild hip dysplasia, but you wouldn't be able to tell it by how he moves, etc. We chose to have his clearances done at 2 years old and that's how we learned it. We keep him very lean, and we DID get pet insurance on him a year before diagnosis, so he will be covered if, when he ages, he needs surgical intervention. We got Noah before we found this forum ourselves and knew what we know now. Wouldn't trade him for the world, but the peace of mind with our newest is priceless.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I was fortunate by 100,000 stars my Golden didn’t have health issues that I got from a local man who bred his golden. And her end was cancer at almost 11, which health clearances will never guarantee your golden will never get. 

But for this route I was insistent on health clearances. Try PA/MD golden retriever clubs for puppy Referral. Search the forums. Price range I think for clearances expect $2000+


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

rider77 said:


> Hardest thing about all this is trying to explain to the kids that a good puppy takes time to find.


It is really hard even for adults to grasp the idea that your search is for a good breeder, not a puppy. The waiting is tough for everyone, try explaining to them that it's not like going to walmart and picking a puppy off the shelf. Good things are worth waiting for and sometimes anticipation is half the fun. Think of it as a life lesson for them. Pretty much everyone here understands what you're going through, one of the hardest things is when people have been grieving the loss of a special dog in their lives and finally feel ready to start thinking about a new puppy, it's very hard on them to realize that they will have to spend a 3-6 more months waiting for a puppy to be planned by the breeder, a sire selected, conceived after the female comes in season, 64 days of gestation and 8 weeks of maturing to be ready for the new home. It's quite a process to go about this the right way. I am one of those who is living proof that the rushed method often raises your risk for unintended, heartbreaking consequences and that waiting on the right breeder to have a litter is a better way of ensuring a happy life with a wonderful, healthy dog.

Hang in there, use the search feature at the top of the page to search for reputable breeders in your region (there are hundreds of threads) and consider expanding your search area - it helps quite a bit.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

rider77 said:


> Thank you guys for the opinions and insight. This is exactly why I came here.
> Hardest thing about all this is trying to explain to the kids that a good puppy takes time to find.


I think kids handle it better than we do as adults. I remember after we had to put my down my very first dog (Gordon setter) at 11 that we intended to get a golden retriever when they had puppies. It came and went and it was about a year until we asked again. I feel like kids have no concept of time and move on. So it might be easier on the kids than you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.... just gotta say one thing. Michigan was trailing behind some of the other states as far as puppy prices. We were at $1200 about 5 years ago when heading out east, people were charging $1500-1800 and the first breeders started charging $2000. 

Fast forward to today and all the breeders I know of here in Michigan are charging between $2000 and $3000 for puppies. I've heard that outside the state you have $3000+ and that's prices charged by real decent breeders. 

These are puppies for family pets. 

And yeah, I know people who get knocked out of their socks when they hear prices like that quoted for dogs. Many of us live in places where the reaction 5 years ago to spending even $1200 for a dog was people commenting that the dogs better poop gold. :laugh:

The point of purchasing a golden retriever from a show breeder has NOTHING to do with paying for a show dog. You are purchasing a dog with limited registration and a spay/neuter contract - and in some cases, you have breeders not even giving you the paperwork because they are registering the dogs for you. You get the pedigree or other stuff from AKC mailed to you afterwards. 

The point of purchasing a golden retriever from a show breeder is getting a typey dog who has the temperament you want. Majority of show bred pups go to pet homes. People buy these pups not because they have a highfalutin idea of owning a stay-at-home-show-dog (though some people are like that LOL). People buy these pups because you get everything in your pup that drew you to the breed in the first place. 

Pups born and bred off the beaten trail and far from the show ring begin taking on looks and temperaments that are very far from what you expect in the breed. <= I heard from my sister recently about a dog who tried to go after his owner in dog class. This was a golden retriever. It's one thing for dogs to get big for their britches and clear space around them with other dogs. It's another thing for a companion breed to go after their owner. This is a breed that is intended to work closely with their owners. You should expect to have dogs who earn the name "velcro dogs" because they bond so closely with their specific person. 

Other reason to purchase a pup from a reputable and well established and responsible breeder is because you have small kids. You don't know just yet if a dog is right for you right now. Also, some people with small kids discover that their kids are allergic to dogs weeks or months after bringing a pup home. These are very heartbreaking situations and some of that pain is alleviated by the knowledge that you have a good breeder there who cares for the dogs as much as you do and who will quickly find a good home for the pup. With good breeders - rule of thumb is they want the dogs to come back to them. Heads would roll if they found out their pups were being rehomed or heaven forbid placed in rescue.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Like one of our forum members has said many times, the family pet is the most important job. If you are concerned about the explaining to the kids... realize how hard it would be to tell them why their puppy died of heart problems because you didn't go with a quality breeder. What do you tell your kids when the puppy doesn't like kids and bites them in the face because they wanted to give him a hug. What do you tell them when the dog has to spend weeks in the crate to recover from hip or elbow surgery? Or that the dog is in pain from joint issues and it bites the kids to keep them away... or guards their food or toys.

Finding a puppy is the easy part, finding a quality breeder that will provide you with a health tested (not info from a vet but OFA clearances for hip/elbow/eyes & heart) parents. A puppy that wants to be with their family, wants to snuggle with the kids and has the temperment you expect your golden to have. 

You also need to realize that training is essential from the very beginning and the kids can help with that. Do your homework BEFORE you get a puppy so they understand how to help. These wonderful dogs are much like your kids, they don't arrive with a how to act book. You have to teach them ... where to potty, where to sleep, how to walk on a leash, how to gently take food from your kids, how to NOT knock the kids over or jump and bite at them. Good golden retrievers don't just happen, you start with the quality breeder then you train... daily.

If you use a good breeder they will help you by selecting the best puppy personality for your family dynamics and puppy experience. Read some of the post from "discount" puppies... people are pulling their hair out. The pups bite, they dig holes in the carpet, they shred everything in the house. Most of these dogs end up in the yard (until they tear that up too) or in rescue. Using a quality breeder that understands what your family needs will give you the puppy that is perfect for your family and a healthy dog to enjoy for hopefully many years.

The days of looking in the classifieds for a puppy are gone. It is so worth the investment to go with a good breeder. Just because someone says they have "healthy" dogs doesn't cut it anymore. If you don't test how can you know? I understand not being able to afford a quality breeder and if this is the case, find a golden rescue group near you... they have puppies too. Get insurance!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

In 2004 I bought my second Golden and first from Connie Miller from Malagold in Michigan, she was $1300 then. So when I lost her last July I went back to Connie as her dogs are exactly what I look for in a golden for my tastes. I called her last September and she got my on the litter I wanted right away but I had a little sticker shock as well, $2800. I was really expecting maybe 1$1800 MAYBE 2k. So I started to do a little research and with me being in the mid Atlantic region (MD/PA/DE corner) and such a high rate of cancer on the east coast I found that any breeder I was happy/comfortable with was still charging $2000-$2500. So back to Malagold I went. I will always recommend Connie. She is great but good quality bred dogs will always be a bit costly. I'm not saying you can't find good dogs for under 2k, but I think not very many will be.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rider77 said:


> aesthetic, I see your from Newark. I’m actually working there today.
> I live just south of Dover, about 15 minutes from the south Dover toll plaza.


Not far at all, just under an hour! I live next to the Maryland border.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Delmarva Goldens are backed up for a while. However they recommend this breeder.

Liberty Belle Golden Retrievers, Mullica Hill, New Jersey, USA


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

rider77 said:


> Delmarva Goldens are backed up for a while. However they recommend this breeder.
> 
> Liberty Belle Golden Retrievers, Mullica Hill, New Jersey, USA


HOORAY!!!! This is exactly what I was hoping to hear from you  Gold star for you! Delmarva has an excellent reputation, I would expect to wait two years for a puppy from them. Getting a referral from an excellent breeder is perfect - it's still your responsibility to check clearances, ask questions about how puppies are raised and be forthcoming about your expectations and what you want in a dog, but you are really on the right track with a referral like this. 

Here is the next sign that you're on the right track, read the "about us" page of their website - "For over 35 years we have been raising & training Goldens. Now that my children are older, we are showing our Goldens in the conformation ring and train in obedience, rally and field work.

We do not breed often, usually one-two litters per year. A great deal of time and research is done to find a stud dog that will be used for the breeding. We breed for temperment, conformation and overall health of our Goldens. Although we are hoping to produce a champion we are happy to produce healthy, loving companions to share with families who will give our Golden puppies a loving, forever home."
they are saying all the right things to tell you they're hobby breeders who are doing this for the love of competing with their dogs, not to make money off of them. Proving them in competition helps show that they still have the traits that you want in a Golden, they are breeding dogs with an eye to continuing to produce those traits and they are definitely what you want in your pet: they want to please people, easy to train, love to retrieve, correct conformation helps keep them structurally sound. 

The next good sign: They provided the registered names of their dogs on their website and when you go to the OFA site (online registry for clearances) to check them, there are no holes (I spent a few minutes skimming over) hearts are done by cardiologist, grandparents have clearances, full siblings are passing clearances.

A great sign is that they have a 3 page application asking you for everything except your blood type. Great breeders aren't in it for the money and will not give one of their puppies to just anyone with a checkbook. They are a support for the life of the puppy and are extremely careful about where those puppies end up. Ask them tons of questions about temperament of the parents of the litter, how easy they were to train and what they are hoping to improve/produce with the litter of puppies, the next generation of their dogs. 

Another good sign, talking about showing their dogs in multiple venues. It's a huge commitment of money and time to show dogs in conformation and most breeders stick with one thing. When you find a breeder who understands that mental traits necessary for obedience and field work are just as important as correct physical traits for good structure, you've found someone really putting their money where there mouth is. If you like the breeder, I'd say you've probably found a treasure.


----------



## trisarahtoppzz (Apr 30, 2018)

Just to add to the previous post - 

I mostly am just here researching and enjoying others posts, but I'll chime in and say my husband and I have been in contact with Joanne from Liberty Belle for several months now and we are picking up our puppy next weekend! I was referred from the Gunpowder River GRCA to her. She has been very kind and helpful in the process and we had a wonderful time during our puppy visit a few weeks ago! Her adult dogs are gorgeous and sweet, I really can't say enough good things


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

trisarahtoppzz said:


> Just to add to the previous post -
> 
> I mostly am just here researching and enjoying others posts, but I'll chime in and say my husband and I have been in contact with Joanne from Liberty Belle for several months now and we are picking up our puppy next weekend! I was referred from the Gunpowder River GRCA to her. She has been very kind and helpful in the process and we had a wonderful time during our puppy visit a few weeks ago! Her adult dogs are gorgeous and sweet, I really can't say enough good things <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Do you have the information and clearances on the current litters parents? It’s one thing I forgot to ask Joanne last I spoke with her.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone. Right now we have Delmarva and Liberty as the two top runners. With others still on the research list. 
Delmarva is so backed up they aren’t taking names anymore. And didn’t say when their waiting list would open back up. 
Liberty said we could fill out their application form and get on the list for a future litter. 
As of now we are looking at a puppy next year.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Chase The Storm Of Clear Passion: his last verifiable eye exam was in Jan 2013. 
Dash De Parmen Auriu: his last verifiable eye exam was in June 2008. 
De Quiet Riot Sandy: her last verifiable eye exam was in January 2016, she does not have an elbow clearance, and has been bred. 
Golden Sunrise Autum Breeze: her last verifiable eye exam was in January 2017.
De Caught Ya Lookin Demi: does not have a verifiable eye exam, and was bred under the age of 2.
De Sweet Sensation Brandy: her last verifiable eye exam was in January 2016.
Lake Country Ahnna: she does not have a verifiable cardiac exam, her last verifiable eye exam was in December 2013, and she was bred under the age of 2.
De Goin All Out Ellie: her last verifiable eye exam was in Sept 2015
De All American Girl Elsie: her last verifiable eye exam was in Sept 2015, she does not have an elbow clearance, and has been bred. 

These are just the dogs I was able to identify in about 10-15 minutes.

She does NOT list any of her females on her website, and does not appear to participate in any type of dog activities, but is quick to tell you about the titles that other people earned on the dog's in her males' pedigrees.


----------



## trisarahtoppzz (Apr 30, 2018)

rider77 said:


> Do you have the information and clearances on the current litters parents? It’s one thing I forgot to ask Joanne last I spoke with her.


She had two litters born in June, the older litter (just turned 8 weeks and started going home) is Libertybelles Crystal Clear Skies Ahead x Captivates Last Chance at the OK Corral. The younger litter (turns 8 weeks this week, goes home this coming weekend) is Delmarva's Time to Light my Fire x Libertybelles Force of Freedom. All their clearances are on OFA


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Based on BlazenGRs post, is that any reason to shy away from Liberty?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

rider77 said:


> Based on BlazenGRs post, is that any reason to shy away from Liberty?


The last BlazenGRs post is not related to Liberty Belle.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

rider77 said:


> Based on BlazenGRs post, is that any reason to shy away from Liberty?


Those dogs belong to Dianna Brooks. Not sure who she is kennel name wise.
But if Lesley finds fault I would not even bother to keep entertaining them, she knows what she's talking about!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> Those dogs belong to Dianna Brooks. Not sure who she is kennel name wise.
> But if Lesley finds fault I would not even bother to keep entertaining them, she knows what she's talking about!


Dianna Brooks is D's Golden Delights mentioned previously in this thread...zero association w/ Liberty Belle


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

SheetsSM said:


> rider77 said:
> 
> 
> > Based on BlazenGRs post, is that any reason to shy away from Liberty?
> ...


My mistake, I misread the post.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with Windancer Kennels out of Georgetown, Delaware?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are a myriad of Windancer Kennels- do you know the breeder name?


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Gail Moscarell


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I can find only one dog belonging to them with full core clearances that they own (eve). They have bred at least one litter without clearances, from Teagan...they have a male, Turbo, whose eyes are way out of date.. and another male, Shamus, who has no heart or eye clearance on OFA. Tess failed elbows. It looks fairly spotty from here.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

We found this group before buying our recent addition, Finley.
This group was AMAZINGLY helpful at pointing us in the right direction of a breeder, pointing out things I would not have noticed with other breeders, and then looking at the pedigree of potential stud/bitch dogs.
Seriously, this group is VERY helpful at maintaining the quality of the breed.
We paid more than I originally expected (based on our last golden 13 years ago), but a well bred dog pays for itself in lessened vet bills and quality of dog.
Good luck!


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

So, I’ve decided to stay in the semi-local area. I’ve decided that Liberty and Delmarva are my 2 best bests. Anything that I’m not seeing correctly or missing? 
Likely next spring or summer, hopefully. 
The new dog will have a friend. My wife rescued a 6 month old female miniature dachshund.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyone? Getting ready to make the call.


----------



## Beth Goodrich (Aug 22, 2018)

Check out Clinton Oaks in Mancelona, Michigan, near Traverse City. Breeder Gina sells hers for $1800. and they are true to the confirmation and importantly, have the right temperament. I know of three others who have her GRs. She is an AKC Breeder of Merit. Ours is a family pet.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

I filled out the application for Liberty and sent it in. Hopefully get on the list for a litter next year, depending on their schedule. Fingers crossed.......


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I met the Liberty Belle breeder at a huge dog show last November. She is a very nice lady. If I remember correctly, most of her dogs are distantly related to my boy through my breeder.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

She seemed very nice when I spoke with her, and from what I could find most had positive reviews on her dogs.


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

trisarahtoppzz said:


> Just to add to the previous post -
> 
> I mostly am just here researching and enjoying others posts, but I'll chime in and say my husband and I have been in contact with Joanne from Liberty Belle for several months now and we are picking up our puppy next weekend! I was referred from the Gunpowder River GRCA to her. She has been very kind and helpful in the process and we had a wonderful time during our puppy visit a few weeks ago! Her adult dogs are gorgeous and sweet, I really can't say enough good things


Hi,
I know this is a pretty old thread, but I'm new here. I was wondering how everything went with your puppy and your experience with the breeder. I'm looking for a breeder in this area and have a short list:

Liberty Belle
DelMarva
Baybreez
Moongate

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated. Also in your opinion is LB on the upper end of prices. i know that money shouldn't be a factor but unfortunately it is. I am prepared to pay upwards of 2k but I checked into one of the highly recommended breeders here and a pup is at a firm 3k. I don't want to insult a breeder by coming right out and asking but it is a factor in deciding where to go. I respect their profession and dedication but you know...

Thanks!


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are all excellent breeders. If price is an issue and you don't mind traveling, you might want to look down in the Carolinas. Prices in NC/SC are between $1,800 - $2,500.


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you  My husband would jump at any chance to take a trip down there, lol! He lived in Wilmington for a few years and loves it down there. I'm going to peek around. 

Btw- is it normal to submit applications and not hear back that the breeder even got it? I submitted one application and I never heard back and it was through their website so I don't even have confirmation that they got it.

eta- the more I look around the more I really feel comfortable with Liberty Belle. Joanne was so kind and friendly. I think I'm going to go with that one and wait it out. There has to be something said for having a a good feeling, no? I mean hopefully I'll end up with one of her puppies (fingers crossed sometime in 2019) and we'll become part of a family- right?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Re: your question about hearing back with application. I sent applications to several people and probably only heard back from 1/2. You can also check out near Pittsburgh for breeders too. That’s the route I went and I could not be any happier to have my pup.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Grom on!!!!!!


----------



## trisarahtoppzz (Apr 30, 2018)

Grom&Gidget13 said:


> Hi,
> I know this is a pretty old thread, but I'm new here. I was wondering how everything went with your puppy and your experience with the breeder. I'm looking for a breeder in this area and have a short list:
> 
> Liberty Belle
> ...


Hey! I just saw your post! 

Our experience with LB has been absolutely wonderful! Joanne is so sweet and sent us home with tons of materials, food, treats, a toy, etc. when we brought our boy home. Our puppy is almost 5 months old now and an absolute doll - he is so smart and friendly and confident, we get compliments on how handsome he is almost every day. We love him and we are so grateful to Joanne for choosing him for our family! We paid a little over $2000, which I think is reasonable for the area and the quality of puppy we brought home.

Good luck in your search! Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you so much! Your post was so reassuring and helpful  I feel really, really good about LB and I'm so looking forward to the prospect of having one of her pups and becoming a part of the LB family. It's kind of like something just clicked and it's 'right'.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Not to dig up an old post, but I emailed Liberty Belle yesterday. She’s still on schedule for the waiting list we are on so it looks like (hopefully) we will have a golden by late summer.


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ah! That's fantastic! 

I actually just happened to comment on another post that you made! I emailed her a few weeks ago saying that although we indicated we'd like a female on the app we're absolutely open to whatever pup is the best fit M or F. She never got back to me but I figured she was busy showing and prepping. The kids have had months and months and finally realized that boy parts wouldn't be a big deal at all (we've only had girls in the past lol) I kind of wish there was an option on the app that said M, F, Either. 

We usually go up to Maine or NH in August so I think this year we'll move it to July. I figured beginning of August for Gotcha! date. I know it's all unpredictable but I'm at the point that I'll call off the entire vaca and wait at home like I'm expecting another child hahaha!


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

She said yesterday that she plans on breeding in April. So that would roughly be an August take home time. 
It’s a long time coming. But we have 3 dachshunds to keep us company till then. 
We enjoy RVing in the summer so this actually works out well. We can use the trailer through this summer and then the puppy will be old enough to come along with us by the next season.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You should start your own thread- people see title and believe they have read all posts but the 'congrats' and such so don't even open it up.
Best,
Robin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*scrane-*, i moved your post into a thread of it's own so you will receive Breeder recommendations. 

You can find your thread here-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...-breeder-recommendations-neb-ks-sd-wy-co.html


----------



## Pddcva (Sep 9, 2017)

A breeder is asking for a non refundable deposit of $500 to obtain a place on a wait list - before the pregnancy is confirmed - and the balance of the $3000 price four weeks after the puppy is born. Is this reasonable?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

MY Breeder had a 500$ for the wait list but refundable only if the breeding didn't take place or didn't have a puppy for me (wanted female) or you could leave her the deposit and put it toward another litter of my choosing. Also, the deposit was asked for once the pups were on the ground. I believe that is totally acceptable in that regard. 



The final balance of the price in my opinion should always be made and the time you pick up the puppy.


I would find out if the deposit is refundable if the bitch is not pregnant. If not you'd have to wait for another breeding. Some breeders have been burned a bit too much and try to make sure they lock people in. I do not like the situation you are describing but it's all in what you are comfortable with. I would not be comfortable with this arrangement myself.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pddcva said:


> A breeder is asking for a non refundable deposit of $500 to obtain a place on a wait list - before the pregnancy is confirmed - and the balance of the $3000 price four weeks after the puppy is born. Is this reasonable?


I'm sorry, I don't usually have much to say about pricing, but $3500 total for a puppy? Is this a GOLD puppy?like, made of gold?

Plenty of things can happen after 4 weeks to a litter, I would not be comfortable paying for a puppy before I took it home myself.


----------



## Pddcva (Sep 9, 2017)

The 4-week payment is what's bothering me, yes. I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pddcva said:


> The 4-week payment is what's bothering me, yes. I haven't heard that one before.


You may want to start a thread of your own indicating where-what state(s) you are willing to travel to get a puppy. 

Members can give you referrals and help with the Health Clearance info if you post the registered names of the sire and dam.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, April has come. Should hopefully have some news this month on puppies.


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Omg I’m on pins and needles. I saw your name on the topic and was like ? lol. I keep wondering if I should call but I know it’s a busy time for her.

How should that phone call be approached after you’re on a “puppy list” but not an actual waiting list with a deposit. I feel like the breeder is a good fit based on their history and recommendations and I’ve already decided I trust them. 

Do you ask about which dogs they’re planning on mating? If there’s a test breeding on K-9 data? What about PU and desired outcome of the proposed litter, COI, etc.? I honestly wouldn’t know what to do with all of that info other than the basic clearances and looking for some red flags everyone mentions. Do you ask about when to see the contract? Or would that seem pushy since being on the list is sort of past that point? 

I’m far from an expert or even a novice at the genetic research so I wouldn’t want to make it seem like I’m something I’m not. I honestly don’t know what champion lines are better than others and I’m still not even totally clear on the whole PU thing. I tend to ask tons of questions when given the opportunity and I don’t want to tick anyone off. I guess you can see how I rambled off a bunch of questions here in this super long winded post. ??


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

She said she will be in touch with those that have reached out to her. Last time I emailed her in February she was planning on breeding in April. I don’t know anything beyond that like which dogs she will breed. 
I asked a bunch about liberty in one of my posts. One of the other members posted a bunch of (positive) information about them. 
They came recommended to me from Delmarva Goldens, whom is a very well respected breeder.


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cool. I’m glad I’m not totally out of the loop. I think it takes about a 3-4 weeks post mating for a sonogram/xray to confirm pregnancy as opposed to a pseudopreg. I’m kind of not expecting any notification until sometime in May. I’m guessing breeders prefer xray because then they can attempt a count? That’s a little after a month. Ugh this waiting game - lol! Good thing Spring is busy with the kids and the yard etc. I wonder though how breeders go about notifying- if 7 puppies are found on an xray, do they only notify the top 7 on the list and go from there?


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

This is what Jo replied to me in late February-



> I do still plan on breeding in April and I do have your puppy application. I will be notifying everyone on my puppy list once the breeding process begins. It will be here in no time.


I mainly reached out just so we could begin making plans. 
In the meantime, these guys keep me busy-


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh my heavens, they are beyond adorable! I love, love, love their ears and swooshy tails ❤


----------

